# The hell's an ESTp doing here!?



## Scruffy (Aug 17, 2009)

Must be an accident.

My name is Paul and I'm an ESTp.

Tested as an ESTp many times from different tests (hah online tests), but either way it suits me

I'd like to dive a bit deeper into the whole personality type deal (and annoy people with my ESTpness).


----------



## Mr. CafeBot (Jun 13, 2009)

*Welcome to PersonalityCafe!*

*You are hearing a robotic sounding voice coming towards you*



Greetings Sheenster and welcome to PersonalityCafe!! My name is Mr. CafeBot. I am here to personally greet you and thank you for joining our humble little forum. No matter your type, you will surely experience a wonderful time with the members of this forum. We cater to all personality types so you will never feel alone or weird. Truth is this forum is full of weirdos!! Pleazeee hel.... *Ahem*I mean we have the nicest people you will ever meet. 

If you need basic forum information our newbie guide link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/intro/2319-friendly-guide-newbies.html

To keep the forum entertaining and safe, our forum rules link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/announcements/540-personality-cafe-forum-rules.html

If you need any help or have any suggestions, please let us know here...
http://personalitycafe.com/support-suggestions/

We will always be glad to help you!

Again, welcome to our forum Sheenster. We hope that your experience with us is tremendously benevolent!

P.S.

Please tip me 1 gold. I need to buy more coffee! @[email protected]


----------



## moon (Nov 29, 2008)

Welcome gimme your avatar right meow.


----------



## TreeBob (Oct 11, 2008)

Sheenster said:


> Must be an accident.
> 
> My name is Paul and I'm an ESTp.
> 
> ...


seems you have a small pness? Good to have an other ESTp here. Welcome


----------



## Viktoria2 (Feb 15, 2009)

*Heyy! Welcome to personality cafe! *


----------



## Ćerulean (Nov 18, 2008)

:happy::happy:


----------



## Scruffy (Aug 17, 2009)

TreeBob said:


> seems you have a small pness? Good to have an other ESTp here. Welcome


I'll have you know I get raving comments on my pness all the time, you should be a bit more willing to accept my pness.


Thanks guys, seems to be quite friendly 'round here.


----------



## knght990 (Jul 28, 2009)

Salutations

I'm Mr Sue, how do you do?


----------



## Trope (Oct 18, 2008)

Socionics then?


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

That's what I was about to ask.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Scruffy (Aug 17, 2009)

I don't actually follow Socionics (it was my first test which gave me ENTj), I just write it like that.


----------



## Eylrid (Jun 25, 2009)

A haiku for you:

Welcome Paul Sheenster
Your personality size
does not matter so much

As how you use it
At least that is what they want
for you to think, of course


----------



## vanWinchester (May 29, 2009)

Welcome.
Nice avatar choice.


----------



## Surreal Breakfast (Oct 24, 2008)

*W*elcome​*t*o​*P*ersonalityCafe


----------



## thehigher (Apr 20, 2009)

Sheenster said:


> Must be an accident.
> 
> My name is Paul and I'm an ESTp.
> 
> ...


dude...show everyone your pics


----------



## Happy (Oct 10, 2008)

Sheenster said:


> Must be an accident.
> 
> My name is Paul and I'm an ESTp.
> 
> ...


Greetings Sheenster! Welcome to Personality Cafe! Thank you very much for joining our humble little forum. Its great to see more ESTP's joining. Hope you stick around like TreeBob. We only have one very active ESTP. We need more!roud:


----------



## LadyJava (Oct 26, 2008)

Hi, there. Welcome to the cafe.


----------



## Scruffy (Aug 17, 2009)

Its an active forum I should be here for a bit. I've talked with Bob a little he seems interesting.



You guys are quite friendly, it's like a happy cult!


----------



## pianopraze (Jun 29, 2009)

Sheenster said:


> *The hell's an ESTp doing here!?*


welcome

kitty for you


----------



## Selene (Aug 2, 2009)

Hello!

I've been trying to develop my p-ness, but every time I do, it turns into a J.


----------

